# Drum Roll Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Charley Davidson (Apr 7, 2014)

Benny called me last week from the scrap yard telling me a military truck came in with a fork lift and a pallet jack, the pallet jack worked and had a bonus surprise, a built in scale (not working). All for the affordable price of $75.00 I had him pee on it for me.

I went and picked it up this morning. I need to figure out if the scale works or not, it has 9 rechargeable batteries but no charger.


----------



## David S (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Charley,

Very nice find, especially for the price.  Not sure if you are asking for comments or not regarding the cells.  They are very old Nicds, but the good news is I believe they were made by Panasonic before they pulled out of Mexico.  Panasonic and Sanyo are the premium nicd manufacturers.  Pana no longer makes nicds.  These look like 1.3 to 1.5 ahr if they are subC size.  You can try and do a charge on them if you have access to a power supply with adjustable current.  Set it to 13volts and current limit of 150 ma. and see if the voltage will come up on each cell.

David


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 7, 2014)

Now the JAX not working so I gotta figure that out. Going to check the fluids. I looked it up on the net and has a 5000 pound capacity.  All comments and advice is welcome


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 7, 2014)

the batteries have most likely just self-discharged. Get some NiMh cells in the equivalent size (D?) or even AA Eneloops in adapters and see if it works.

As for the jack not pumping - any oil around the piston? Might have been enough of a leak that the hydraulic fluid level got low.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 7, 2014)

Mebbe that's why it was scrapped! Good luck with fixing it. It probably isn't too complicated.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 7, 2014)

Man, the number of times I needed one of those and didn't have one -I could cry thinking about it.  Nice find.


Ray


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the jack portion workin The plunger for the Jack release was not coming all the way out Kind of a weird design I will delve into the Scale when I have more money


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 7, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> All comments and advice is welcome



OK.........YOU SUCK!  :roflmao:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 7, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> OK.........YOU SUCK!  :roflmao:



 Thank you now I feel comfortable about my purchase


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 8, 2014)

I had one like that but it didn't have the electrics, It got in my way one time to many so I cut it up and sent it to the scrap yard. I
 Oh and it wotked to!!
Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 8, 2014)

There's always four or five of the regular ones in the scrap yard
 The scale is what made me pull the trigger on this one


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 8, 2014)

As long as this makes you feel comfortable here are a couple more.



 We had a :meeting: and decided that :man: and also that :yousuck: . How's that? :roflmao:


 "Billy G":thumbzup3:


----------



## HogHunter (Apr 8, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Benny called me last week from the scrap yard telling me a military truck came in with a fork lift and a pallet jack, the pallet jack worked and had a bonus surprise, a built in scale (not working). All for the affordable price of $75.00 I had him pee on it for me.<br>
> <br>
> I went and picked it up this morning. I need to figure out if the scale works or not, it has 9 rechargeable batteries but no charger.



It is difficult to guess the size of the batteries. Perhaps a picture with a ruler or a common battery such as a AA battery next to them would be helpful. A guess from the picture is they might be CR123a batteries but that guess may be simply due to my familiarity with them. They are 34.5 mm long and have a diameter of 17 mm. Below is a spec from wikipedia.


 

Below is a list of batteries and dimensions hopefully it will help you identify the batteries.

 

*Name**Other Names**Shape**Volts*AAR6, R06, MN1500, MX1500, PC1500, AM3, UM3, UM-3, HP7, 15AC, 15A, E91, EN91, 815, AL-AA, ALAA, 7524, HR6, HR06, LR06, LR6, X91, PC1501, Mignon, Penlight, Double A, 2AACylinder L 50 mm, D 14.2 mm1.5 VAAALR03, LR3, LR03X, R03, R3, MN2400, MX2400, PC2400, AM4, UM4, UM-4, HP16, 24AC, 24A, 24G, EN92, E92, 824, ALAAA, AL-AAA, 7526, 4003, K3A, Micro, Microlight, Potlood, Penlight, Triple A, 3AAACylinder L 44.5 mm, D 10.5 mm1.5 VAAAALR61, 25A , MN2500, MX2500, E96, EN96, GP25A, LR8D425, 4061, K4A, Quadruple A, Quad A, 4AAAACylinder L 42 mm, D 8 mm1.5 VCLR14, R14, UM2, UM-2, MN1400, MX1400, PC1400, 14AC, 14A, E93, EN93, 814, ALC, AL-C, 7522, AM2, HP11, Baby, MignonCylinder L 46 mm, D 26 mm1.5 VDLR20, R20, R20MA, R20P, MN1300, MX1300, PC1300, UM1, UM-1, SUM-1, AM1, 13AC, 13A, E95, EN95, 813, AL-D, 1250, 7520, HP2, HR20, Mono, GoliathCylinder L 58 mm, D 33 mm1.5 V9VPP3, 1604AC, 1604A, 1604AC, 522, EN22, A1604, AL9V, AL-9V, 9-Volt, Radio Battery, 6AM6, 6UM6, 006P, 6LR61, PC1604, PL1604, L522, 1604LC, U9VL-FP, K9V, S006, S-006, 6F22, Nine VoltRectangular H 48.5 mm, L 26.5 mm, W 17.5mm9 V123CR17354, 5018LC, Camera Battery, CR123, LR123, VL123, 123A, CR123A, EL123A, EL123AP, EL123AP-2, RL123, RL123A-1, RL123A-2, DL123A-1, DL123A-2, SF123A, SF12-BB, K123A, RCR-123A, 23-155, CR-123APACylinder L 34.5 mm, D 17 mm3 VCR2DLCR2, DLCR2B, RLCR2, KCR2, EL1CR2, RLCR2-L, CR-2, 5046LCCylinder L 27.5 mm, D 16 mm3 VNLR1, LR01, 910A , MN9100, 4001, E90, KN, 810, 23-023, AM5, UM5, UM-5, SUM5, Lady BatteryCylinder L 30.2 mm, D 12 mm1.5 VJ4LR61, 7K67, 4018, 539, KJ, 4AM6, 4UM6, 4UM-6, 1412A, 1412AP, 867Square with missing corner H 48.5 mm, L 35.6 mm, W 9.18 mm6 V
 
As to the hydraulics, I am in agreement with your assessment. I too would first try to change the fluids, if that fails, it may be a seal somewhere in the hydraulic system. After you change the fluid and clean the jack, put it in a dry clean area and pump it while looking for any leaks. 
Good luck


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 8, 2014)

I used the hell out of that thing last night rearranging my shop. Beats the heck out of borrowing Benny's and having to rush so you can give it back.

This is kinda like some of the other posts I've made about finding things at the scrap yard at the very moment I need them (Like my Kurt vice) I was telling Benny about my plan to get a scrap license and picking up a few accounts that have great scrap for my art projects plus they mix their scrap and sell it just for steel cost. I just needed a good way to weigh the stuff to pay them. Now if the scale works I can just put it in the bed of the truck with a large container on it, zero it out and walla I'm in biz. I just hope it works or is an easy repair if it don't.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 10, 2018)

scrap license ? You need a scrap license in your state?


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a 24 volt charger , been trying to sell but if you need it your welcome to it . It's made for those type machines. An old customer who worked in a grocery store gave it to me to help me out . It's pretty heavy has the gray quick connect and the wire to outlet.


----------

